# فيروسات الحياة الزوجية



## candy shop (13 أكتوبر 2007)

فيروسات الحياة الزوجية 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

فيروسات الحياة الزوجية

( أسبابها والقضاء عليها )

الحياة الزوجية معرضه للإصابة بفيروسات .نعم هي عرضه لذلك. واليك قائمه بالفيروسات وطريقه التخلص منها. 

الفيروس الأول : الغيرة تصنيفه : فتاك 
أسبابه : الرغبة بالامتلاك . 
الشك بالشريك الآخر . 
الافتقاد إلى الصراحة . 
طريقة العلاج: احترام حرية وخصوصية الشريك الآخر 
الصراحة التامة والمناقشة الهادئة والموضوعية 
الابتعاد عن الاختلاط قدر الامكان 

الفيروس الثانى : الكذب تصنيفه : قاتل 
أسبابه : الخوف 
التقصير 
الهروب وعدم المواجهة 
طريقة العلاج: تجاوز الأخطاء البسيطة للشريكين 
معرفه الواجبات والمسؤوليات لكليهما 
الاعتراف بالأخطاء ببساطة حين حدوثها 

الفيروس الثالث : العنف تصنيفه : خطير جداً 
أسبابه : العناد والتحدي والجدال الاستفزازي 
ضعف الشريك الآخر وعدم التكافؤ 
بعض الفيروسات في هذا الموضوع 

طريقة العلاج:الصبر ... المسايرة ... التسامح ... القناعة 
العطف والحميمة في العلاقة الزوجية 
الصدق والصراحة في كل الأحوال 

الفيروس الرابع : تدخل الأهل تصنيفه : خطير جداً 
أسبابه : تسرب المشاكل الشخصية خارج المنزل 
كثره الزيارات للأهل واطلاعهم على تفاصيل خاصة وبدون مبرر 

طريقة العلاج:المحافظة على سريه وخصوصية العلاقة الزوجية والاعتدال في الزيارات والاهتمام في شوؤن المنزل والعائلة أولاً 

الفيروس الخامس : الأنانية تصنيفه : خطير 
أسبابه : حب الذات 
عدم الشعور بالمسؤولية 

طريقة العلاج: احترام حاجات ورغبات الطرف الآخر 
المشاركة بين الطرفين في السراء والضراء 

الفيروس السادس : البخل تصنيفه : خطير 
أسبابه : طبع سيء وصفة منفِّرة 

طريقة العلاج: الحمد والشكر على عطاء الله والتمتع بالرزق الحلال واليقين بأن الموت قريب دائماً 

الفيروس السابع : الملل تصنيفه : خطير 
أسبابه : روتين الحياة 
الافتقار إلى التجديد في الأمور اليومية 
الفراغ 

طريقة العلاج: السعي إلى التجديد حتى في أبسط الأمور 
قليل من التغيير وخلع ثوب المثالية قد يفيد 
ملء الفراغ بأشياء مفيدة وأفكار متجددة 

الفيروس الثامن : الكسل تصنيفه : خطير 
أسبابه : منشأ ذاتي 
الاتـكــالية 

طريقة العلاج: تنظيم الحياة اليومية 
الاعتماد على الذات قدر الامكان 
الإحساس بالمسؤولية 

وارجو أن تكون مناعتكم قويه من كل هذه الفيروسات 



منقووول​


----------



## *sara* (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فيروسات الحياة الزوجية*

موضوع راائع 

شكراا جزيلااا


----------



## @CATHOLIC@ (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فيروسات الحياة الزوجية*

*مشكورة اختي موضوع رائع ربي يحفظج​*


----------



## fullaty (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فيروسات الحياة الزوجية*

ميرسى على موضوعك الجميل يا كاندى وفعلا دى فيروسات معرض ليها كل بيت 

ربنا يباركك يا قمر ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## candy shop (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فيروسات الحياة الزوجية*



*sara* قال:


> موضوع راائع
> 
> شكراا جزيلااا



شكرااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------



## candy shop (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فيروسات الحياة الزوجية*



@CATHOLIC@ قال:


> *مشكورة اختي موضوع رائع ربي يحفظج​*



شكراااااااااااااا ليكى 

على رأيك الجميل​


----------



## candy shop (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فيروسات الحياة الزوجية*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> ميرسى على موضوعك الجميل يا كاندى وفعلا دى فيروسات معرض ليها كل بيت
> 
> ربنا يباركك يا قمر ويعوض تعب محبتك​



ميرسى يا فيبى يا حببتى

ربنا يكون معاكى​


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فيروسات الحياة الزوجية*

جامدة موت موت موت موت


----------



## sunny man (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فيروسات الحياة الزوجية*

موضوع رائع للغاية و على الزوجان تجنب هذه الفيروسات لكى يعيشوا فى سعادة و سلام


----------



## candy shop (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فيروسات الحياة الزوجية*



yoyo112yoyo قال:


> جامدة موت موت موت موت




ميرسى يا يويو 

على مشاركتك​


----------



## candy shop (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فيروسات الحياة الزوجية*



sunny man قال:


> موضوع رائع للغاية و على الزوجان تجنب هذه الفيروسات لكى يعيشوا فى سعادة و سلام



ياريت يتجنبوها

شكراااااااااااااا ليك

على المشاركه​


----------



## shamiran (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فيروسات الحياة الزوجية*

موضوع راائع 

شكراا جزيلااا


----------



## candy shop (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: فيروسات الحياة الزوجية*



shamiran قال:


> موضوع راائع
> 
> شكراا جزيلااا



شكراااااااااااا لمشاركتك​


----------

